# refinishing garage doors



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The guys are finishing up 2 homes on Clearwater Beach this week.The stained wood garage & entry doors looked like drift wood. We stripped them down and used Sikkens Door & Window. The home owners were thrilled


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great Aaron.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Dark Oak?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

What did you use for stripping?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> The guys are finishing up 2 homes on Clearwater Beach this week.The stained wood garage & entry doors looked like drift wood. We stripped them down and used Sikkens Door & Window. The home owners were thrilled


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We like to use Kleen Strip


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you have to neutralize the surface?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Were you able to sell the soffit as well? Looks great, sikkens?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron! I _love_ the darker doors. :yes:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

it dont get any better the that, great job


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Did you have to neutralize the surface?


After stripping???? of course.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

soffits are fine


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Great work Aaron.


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work...those doors look diesel!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

What no video...??? :whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow. What a difference. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow !
are stripping and staining All in one day ? 
And did you do 3 coats to get that deep of color? 
I love the door and window stain ! It took me 3 coats 
To get that deep of color on some doors I did last year . 
Nice work


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Always 3 coats.That is what is required.We have sometimes done 4 as well. Strip & 1 coat the first day though.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Is that first set of garage doors an old photo? That is an ancient SW shirt.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no goggles while applying stripper?

That's pretty good production being able to strip, neutralize, sand, and 1st coat in one day.

What do you use for neutralizing?

Looks great btw.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> no goggles while applying stripper?
> 
> That's pretty good production being able to strip, neutralize, sand, and 1st coat in one day.
> 
> ...


Denatured Alcohol works best for us. Dries up the goo & evaporates quickly.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've always used an oxalic acid wash to neutralize after stripping. It brings back alot of the natural color of the wood, but you can't finish the same day. I didn't realize you could use alcohol for this purpose.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking work! Easy to see why the owners are thrilled.

I recently refinished some mahogany windows that hadn't been touched since the fifties. The Sikkens Door and Window made them look great. It's an excellent product.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I've always used an oxalic acid wash to neutralize after stripping. It brings back alot of the natural color of the wood, but you can't finish the same day. I didn't realize you could use alcohol for this purpose.


I'm sure the acid is probably "better" but I stumbled across the alchol trick years ago and it's saved us a ton of time.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Man that entry door looks awsome !


----------

